

Don't Do Marketing. Become A Thought Leader. - malbiniak
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/brad-feld/dont-do-marketing-become-_b_977698.html

======
sharonpaul
An excellent summary and wakeup call yo all marketers out there. Marketing
isnt just about rolling out in various marketing channels, but to
fundamentally spread the purpose in which a startup/project/product was
created in the first place. Looks like Simon Sinek's concept of "Start with
Why" was the start of genuine marketing :)

